# Chevy Cruze Winter Tires?



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I have not saved the money for winter tires yet, but I plan on getting that done within a cpl weeks. The 18" pilots for the LTZ are not terrific in the snow and I'd like something more sure footed. I plan on getting a set of 16" wheels and tires. I'm leaning toward the ipikes for the value, but we will see when it is time to buy.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I have not saved the money for winter tires yet, but I plan on getting that done within a cpl weeks. The 18" pilots for the LTZ are not terrific in the snow and I'd like something more sure footed. I plan on getting a set of 16" wheels and tires. I'm leaning toward the ipikes for the value, but we will see when it is time to buy.


don't forget about the TPMS system...


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

rdlviper said:


> Hey guys.... you guys already have your Cruze's and I'm sure have at least hit a few patches/storms of snow.... did you find that you required winter tires for your Cruze?
> If so, what brand did you go with? and size if you know.


2LT with 16 inch Firestones have been fine in snow


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i havent got the chance to try mine out in the snow yet


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

I was impressed with how they handled the snow, for low profile all season tire and we have had over two feet this month. The 18inch tire size might have more to do with it. Of course their is no replacement for winters especially at speeds over 40mpg. If I was to spend more time on the hwy I would definitely spring for ice radials. We usually don't get that much snow here.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

So far, I am impressed with the ability of my stock tires driving in snow. If I lived somewhere that involved driving more on snow covered *dirt* roads, I would switch to snow tires (as I would with any car), but for basic SE Michigan driving on paved roads, the stock tires work fine.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> So far, I am impressed with the ability of my stock tires driving in snow. If I lived somewhere that involved driving more on snow covered *dirt* roads, I would switch to snow tires (as I would with any car), but for basic SE Michigan driving on paved roads, the stock tires work fine.



Agree. Summer tires = death in snow. All season do fine at reasonable speeds. I had a front wheel drive Saab (25 years ago) that I switched between summer and 4 wheel winter. Made a big difference. Not so much now.


----------

